# Enfield N02 Nk1 Revolver



## K777 (Apr 22, 2016)

I have a nice Enfield No1 Mk2 revolver. Somehow I have lost the cylinder cam screw and am looking for a replacement. Numrich has it listed but does have one at this time. Any suggestions where I might be able to get one would be appreciated.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

K777 said:


> I have a nice Enfield No1 Mk2 revolver. Somehow I have lost the cylinder cam screw and am looking for a replacement. Numrich has it listed but does have one at this time. Any suggestions where I might be able to get one would be appreciated.


Go to Gun Broker and look under Webley parts. Company there outta KS usually has lots of Brit parts! APEX! !!!


----------

